# which country has an A3???



## vr6l6rv (Dec 3, 2002)

stated above....


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (vr6l6rv)*

most of south america and central america, most of europe, most of asia. Yeah incase you havent figured it out i believe US and canada are the only super powers who dont recieve the A3 here. I am already working on getting an A3 in from mexico, doesnt look promising though. IM me for more info if you want


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (ahbroody)*

Hey don't forget Australia!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lunch (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (vr6l6rv)*

Don't forget Taiwan.


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (lunch)*

I said asia(taiwan was part of the asia region last I heard), but yeah i left of the land down unda. Not intentional Just no way I think we would import a car from there. Screwed anyways it is just gonna cost to much it looks like to get one into the U.S. 4 government agencies asses need kissing and money. U.S. customs, NHTSA, DOT, EPA, and DMV. They just make it over whelming. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SeatIbiza1.8T (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (ahbroody)*

VENEZUELA TOO, they're just too damn expensive...For that same amount of money you can get a loaded Passat, or a Toyota Land Cruiser, a Seat Leon 1.8T LOADED with leather CD changer, climate control etc. plus plenty of change, for even less you can get a limited edition "Chevrolet" (Opel) Astra Coupe 2.0Turbo fully loaded including 2 tone leather... So humm... I'd go with a Leon 1.8T (Same engine, more room, better looks, cheaper parts and maintenance) or an Astra 2.0T (pretty neat machine, only Chevy I really like)...


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (SeatIbiza1.8T)*

Sorry to intrude in the topic, but why would anyone want to import an A3 from Mexico with what the cars cost here and with all the trouble of importing it into the states when the new and improved A3 will be sold in the states?
BTW- The question on the topic was already covered.


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (Giancarlo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry to intrude in the topic, but why would anyone want to import an A3 from Mexico with what the cars cost here and with all the trouble of importing it into the states when the new and improved A3 will be sold in the states?
BTW- The question on the topic was already covered.[HR][/HR]​dont really like the new look of the A3. An A3 in mexico for a 99/00 runs 12k U.S. and the A3 that will be comming here is a friggin 4door







who the hell wants a 4 door a3 thats the same as a 4door golf. Not real popular thats why people buy 2 door golf/gti and 4 door jettas. Friggin vw off the mark sometimes


----------



## swakopmunder (Mar 9, 2003)

Lest we forget, the entire Southern Africa.














Not too sure about Northern Africa though


----------



## nianmuzik (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (vr6l6rv)*

Ecuador!!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (ahbroody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]An A3 in mexico for a 99/00 runs 12k U.S. and the A3 that will be comming here is a friggin 4door







who the hell wants a 4 door a3 thats the same as a 4door golf. Not real popular thats why people buy 2 door golf/gti and 4 door jettas. Friggin vw off the mark sometimes







[HR][/HR]​I think you'd be surprised as to who would buy an A3 4 door, I think many people who wanted the Golf 4 door 1.8t(no longer sold in the U.S.) would probably opt for an A3 4 door. and if Audi offers a turbo Quattro A3 here, then I see a lot of GTI 1.8t owners jumping ship to an A3 for similar tuning potential(remains to be seen) and superior traction, regardless of how many doors it has. On a side note , I'd buy a Jetta 2 door in an instant.


----------



## FumetsuGolf (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (ahbroody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not real popular thats why people buy 2 door golf/gti and 4 door jettas. Friggin vw off the mark sometimes







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (ahbroody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]who the hell wants a 4 door a3 thats the same as a 4door golf. Not real popular thats why people buy 2 door golf/gti and 4 door jettas. Friggin vw off the mark sometimes [HR][/HR]​And how is the 2 door A3 different than the GTI, if you see the 4 door A3 the same as a 4 door Golf?
BTW, the new A3 blows the old one away with respect to appearance. You may be looking at pictures of the wrong car.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (vr6l6rv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]stated above....[HR][/HR]​Lets rephrase this!
Q: Which countries does NOT have the A3? (where Audi IS marketed) 
A: USA & Canada 
Yes AFAIK ALL the other countries which offer Audi offers the A3, hey you can even get an Audi S3 at the "neibours place" (read:Mexico!)


----------



## Audiboy871 (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (ahbroody)*

Quote from ''ahbroody''
!!!Why do canadians who speak french call themselves french canadians. Hey frenchy you were born in canada not france that makes you a canadian. FRANCE SUCKS! Yes I am an evil U.S. nationalist, pro government.!!!
Because we speek french, we are not French!!!







The french is for the language, not for the France!!! hehe France sucks too!!! But they have the A3


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (Audiboy871)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Because we speek french, we are not French!!!







The french is for the language, not for the France!!! hehe France sucks too!!! But they have the A3







[HR][/HR]​
I am a SWEDISH FINN, never lived in Sweden but it is my FIRST language, but Finland is "home" same thing!








There is becoming the same thing in Eastern Europe where the next generation of Russian speaking people are growing up but might be living in a country with another language as the main (or only) language. 
(spent last 9 yrs in such a country)


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (Audiboy871)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Quote from ''ahbroody''
!!!Why do canadians who speak french call themselves french canadians. Hey frenchy you were born in canada not france that makes you a canadian. FRANCE SUCKS! Yes I am an evil U.S. nationalist, pro government.!!!
Because we speek french, we are not French!!!







The french is for the language, not for the France!!! hehe France sucks too!!! But they have the A3







[HR][/HR]​I'm a very pro-american guy also (i also live in america!) and that is whats wrong with canada. if you talk to an american and say wahts your nationality they say american. if you ask a canadian whats your nationality they will say, french, italian, catholic, jewish etc. you have no canadian nationalists


----------



## Audiboy871 (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (fitch)*

I went in Florida and California and some people didn't know that there is French (speaking) in north america?!?!
I went in Europe too and it's the same thing, if you say that you're Canadian, they say, oh, so you're a french Canadian. They are over 50 millions and we are under 7m, so you have more chance to be a french if you speak french. But I'm a true Canadian!! hehe
And what are Afro-Ameraicans, Latino-Americans.....


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (Audiboy871)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I went in Florida and California and some people didn't know that there is French (speaking) in north america?!?![HR][/HR]​
Not sure how the thread got off track but anyhow there are french speaking communities in the USA! Not sure where they are anymore but I know they exsist!


----------



## Bumjubeo (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (vr6l6rv)*

Qatar does also.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I went in Florida and California and some people didn't know that there is French (speaking) in north america?!?!

Not sure how the thread got off track but anyhow there are french speaking communities in the USA! Not sure where they are anymore but I know they exsist![HR][/HR]​My first guess would be New Orleans... you might also consider the Haitian community in south Florida..


----------



## e m k a e i v (May 29, 2002)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (gizmopop)*

Just import them here if you really want one... I've seen a couple on the roads. Real nice cars. I think it would be worth the envestment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfier (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (ahbroody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah incase you havent figured it out i believe US and canada are the only super powers who dont recieve the A3 here.[HR][/HR]​Since when is Canada a "super power"? LOL


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: which country has an A3??? (wolfier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah incase you havent figured it out i believe US and canada are the only super powers who dont recieve the A3 here.
Since when is Canada a "super power"? LOL







[HR][/HR]​Ok we did go off track with the language and culture thing but let not get this into a political thing ok?


----------

